# Administration codes



## sheilarichie6@hotmail.com (Nov 24, 2008)

I need clarification for administration codes.  I have a patient that received a a flu shot and administration which was 90772, there was no nurse charge 
(99211) is this correct?


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 24, 2008)

The administration code for a flu shot would be 90471 (G0008 for Medicare). That would be billed with the flu vaccine code and no nurse visit.


----------



## sheilarichie6@hotmail.com (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the 90772 used for?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 24, 2008)

Before each section of CPT for codes 90281-90399, 90465-90474, 90476-90749 and 90760-90779 are some great introductory notes that explain a lot. I would recommend checking those out. The 90465-90474 administration codes are for vaccines (CPT 90476-90749) and the other administration codes are used for immunoglobulins and other meds. And to note: 90760-90779 were all renumbered for 2009 so 90772 won't be valid then.


----------



## vijayarani9369@gmail.com (Aug 24, 2017)

*Viji*

Hi, Kindly explain CPT Medicine coding range? and what it is used for....90281 - 99607


----------

